# iCloud en quadruple



## fgfdgd (27 Avril 2020)

Salut à tous.

Je profite de cette période de confinement, pour faire le ménage autant chez moi que sur mon disque dur. Et après avoir voulu déplacer des PDF via Aperçu -> Déplacer vers -> iCloud, j’ai constaté en localisant mon dossier iCloud qu’iCloud était en quadruple. Je n’ai aucun souvenir d’avoir créé des archives ou copies.







Je souhaite savoir comment cela est possible. 
Quelqu’un a-t-il déjà eu ce même problème ?

Connaitriez-vous un  logiciel de vérification/transfert automatisé, afin de déplacer des fichiers copiés par accident dans ces archives/copies ?
Pouvez-vous me conseiller un facilement paramétrable?

Merci à tous pour votre aide.
Bon début de semaine à vous.


----------



## moderno31 (27 Avril 2020)

Hello, ces dossiers sont issus de la recherche, il ne sont pas forcément en quadruple, car si tu regardes bien il sont à plusieurs emplacements différents. Sans doute des emplacements dits système. Que MacOS gère lui même.

Fait la vérification et dit nous.


----------



## fgfdgd (28 Avril 2020)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello, ces dossiers sont issus de la recherche, il ne sont pas forcément en quadruple, car si tu regardes bien il sont à plusieurs emplacements différents. Sans doute des emplacements dits système. Que MacOS gère lui même.
> 
> Fait la vérification et dit nous.



Bonjour

2 sont localisés dans le dossiers disque dur>utilisateur admin et pèsent 1,5 go chacun, avec pas mal de mes fichiers présents dans le dossier iCloud actif qui lui pèse 6,5 go.


----------



## moderno31 (29 Avril 2020)

De mon côté j'ai pareil, plusieurs sauvegardes. C'est la recherche donc qui te les met en double.



fgfdgd a dit:


> Connaitriez-vous un logiciel de vérification/transfert automatisé, afin de déplacer des fichiers copiés par accident dans ces archives/copies ?
> Pouvez-vous me conseiller un facilement paramétrable?


Ton répertoire de travail est iCloud dans la barre latérale de Finder.
Pour moi il n'y a pas de problèmes à ça.


----------



## fgfdgd (29 Avril 2020)

moderno31 a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai pareil, plusieurs sauvegardes. C'est la recherche donc qui te les met en double.
> 
> 
> Ton répertoire de travail est iCloud dans la barre latérale de Finder.
> Pour moi il n'y a pas de problèmes à ça.


Bonjour
_" C'est la recherche donc qui te les met en double."_
C'est dossiers existent bien, je vais les jeter.


----------

